
Apple to sell modified iPhones in Germany after patent infringement lawsuit - Tomte
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/14/apple-to-sell-modified-iphones-germany/
======
zepto
False, clickbait title. The sales ban isn’t mean to ban all iPhones - only
those with the parts whose patents are in contention.

Selling another version is not ‘skirting’ anything.

